# Iris Kyle Injures Leg - Will Not Compete at 2012 Arnold!



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2012)

*Iris Kyle Injures Leg - Will Not Compete at 2012 Arnold!*

Michelle Blank also has a leg injury and will not compete in the 2012 Fitness International.

Here are updated competitor lists:

2012 Arnold Classic, Ms. International, Fitness International, Figure International and Bikini International Invite Lists:

*2012 Arnold Classic (14)*
Fouad Abiad
Gustavo Badell
Lionel Beyeke
Matthias Botthof
Evan Centopani
Eduardo Correa
Brandon Curry
Dexter Jackson
Michael Kefalianos
Ben Pakulski
Shawn Rhoden
Branch Warren
Ben White
Dennis Wolf

*2012 Ms. International (14)*
Maria Rita Bello
Brigita Brezovac
Kim Buck
Tina Chandler
Alevtina Goroshinskaya
Monique Jones
Debi Laszewski
Cathy LeFrancois
Zoa Lindsey
Geraldine Morgan
Yaxeni Oriquen
Kim Perez
Alina Popa
Maria Segura

*2012 Fitness International (16)*
Jodi Boam
Myriam Capes
Bethany Cisternino
Regiane Da Silva
Tina Durkin
Allison Ethier
Adela Garcia
Oksana Grishina
Tanji Johnson
Diana Monteiro
Julie Palmer
Kayde Puckett
Camala Rodriguez
Daniella Ruban
Kizzy Vaines
Sheri Vucick

*2012 Figure International (16)*
Jelena Abbou
Teresa Anthony
Cheryl Brown
Krissy Chin
Ava Cowan
Heather Dees
Alicia Harris
Raquel Hernandez
Candice Keene
Gloria Keplinger Tarpley
Sue Knott
Larissa Reis
Erin Stern
Gennifer Strobo
Latisha Wilder
Nicole Wilkins

*2012 Bikini International (18)*
Jennifer Andrews
Jaime Baird
Abbie Burrows
Juliana Daniell
Sonia Gonzales
Candyce Graham
Diana Graham
Jessica Jessie
Lexi Kaufman
Nathalia Melo
Justine Munro
Nicole Nagrani
India Paulino
Jessica Paxson
Natalie Pennington
Monique Ricardo
Tianna Ta
Christine Vargas


----------



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2012)

First, wishing Iris a speedy and full recovery.

Secondly, this is a perfect opportunity for Yaxeni, but I'm going to call it for  *Brigita Brezovac *now.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 20, 2012)

Centopani for the win in Men's Bodybuilding!






YouTube Video


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Feb 21, 2012)

News on Iris: she apparently badly sprained her knee while doing walking lunges. As a result she isn't able to do cardio. Iris says she won't do a contest unless she will be her best. She didn't feel she could accomplish this for the Arnold, but she'll be back at the O to defend her title.


----------

